# Broadband dropping connection often



## coleen (18 Jan 2013)

Hi 
I am with Eircom and have a wireless router. Since Christmas my broadband had been dropping connection several times a night. It is happening when I use my laptop and also when my daughter is using her ipad. When she takes this Ipad to where she stays during the week it works fine. 
Has anyone had this problem. I have tried to reset the modem and when I contacted the Eircom helpline they say my broadband is working.
Any ideas ?
Thanks


----------



## bazermc (18 Jan 2013)

Hi Coleen

I have actually had the exact same problem, also eircom and also over xmas period. I had turn the router off and on again each time to clear the problem.

I called the service desk (1890 260 260) mutiple times and they finally identified it was a fault on my line. an engineer was called and he identified water had leaked into the box thingy on the roof of my house into which my outside line comes in. The box should be sealed or installed indoors. Sorry dont know the exact tecnical name.

broadband has been working fine ever since.

Hope that helps - I would keep calling them, they should be able to remotely test the line, provided you dont call them from your landline.


----------



## alexandra123 (18 Jan 2013)

I am not sure if the wireless connection on the ipad is interfering with the wireless signal on the broadband. You could go into your broadband settings and change the channel that the router is sitting on. This might help with the interference. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## tallpaul (18 Jan 2013)

alexandra123 said:


> I am not sure if the wireless connection on the ipad is interfering with the wireless signal on the broadband. You could go into your broadband settings and change the channel that the router is sitting on. This might help with the interference.
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
The "wireless connection" on the iPad is in no way intefering with your wireless signal!! It might be no harm to change channel on the router in case you are suffering interference from neighbours.


----------



## joer (18 Jan 2013)

Hi Coleen

Check if your telephone line is noisy, a fault on your line could cause the dropping of your broadband connection .


----------



## bigjoe_dub (18 Jan 2013)

had the exact same thing.  had my original wireless router that I got from eircom years back.  just bought a new one and all is working fine now.

would try the channel think as mentioned in the previous post.  take note at to what it is at and then start at 0 and work you way up until you find a stable one.  when you change it the router reboots and will take a min  or 2 to come back online.


----------



## Slim (20 Mar 2013)

We have a similar problem. We are with Vodafone and changed to their new router last November after the broadband died - we had been using the old perlico router and hadn't installed the 'new' Vodafone one. Anyway, since installing the new router we find the signal drops out several times some nights and at weekends. Rang VF last week and he got us (my son) to change the channel on the router. All fine again but it still disconnects, especially from the iPad. My son suspects it is an Apple thing. I think the broadband is congested around my area.

ANy ideas?


----------



## col (20 Mar 2013)

Similar problem here. We found out our phone connection to an alarm center was the main problem. Had to split the line to solve the issue. Still have occasional issues and found for some reason that changing the router also helps.I have two that I interchange on a regular basis.


----------



## MrEarl (20 Mar 2013)

col said:


> Similar problem here. We found out our phone connection to an alarm center was the main problem.....



Hello,

How did you discover this please & out of interest, was it Eircom Phonewatch ?

... I am having similar problems, just wondering if this may also help me solve my problems (given the internet company don't seem to bothered in resolving it - although clearly have not considered if this will impact on me remaining a customer).

Thank you.

Mr. Earl.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (20 Mar 2013)

I have had this problem for quite a while too - finally got so bad yesterday that we rang Vodafone - they said the line is fine but the splitter (little yoke you plug the phone and the router into) was probably banjaxed. Haven't got around to getting a new one yet but blew the dust out of the old one yesterday and haven't had to restart at all today.


----------



## tallpaul (20 Mar 2013)

Mrs Vimes said:


> I have had this problem for quite a while too - finally got so bad yesterday that we rang Vodafone - they said the line is fine but the splitter (little yoke you plug the phone and the router into) was probably banjaxed. Haven't got around to getting a new one yet but blew the dust out of the old one yesterday and haven't had to restart at all today.



Hmmm..

I had an issue some time ago with my bb connection; I'm also with Vodafone. I was given the same advise. Nothing wrong with the splitter but service magically corrected itself shortly afterwards. I had a strong suspicion at the time that there was some issue and Vodafone were able to correct it remotely.

You're comment somewhat reinforces my views...


----------



## roker (21 Mar 2013)

Have you got any new electrical appliance eg Microwave which can interfere with your wireless, if you have a new router is it working on the same channel as the old one, try changing channels


----------

